# First Edition - Salamanders: Rebirth



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/rebirth-first-edition.html



Nick Kyme said:


> Sisters of Battle, the Black Legion, a fresh cast of Fire-born and threads that spin out from the first trilogy, it's a brave new chapter in the saga of the Salamanders. Rebirth is about a beginning, but also the distant heretical echoes of the past some ten thousand years in the making. It's a story long in the making, enshrined in a First Edition epitomising everything a finely crafted artefact of the Salamanders should be."
> 
> - Nick Kyme


Apparently the success of Talon of Horus means we're getting the second First Edition book very soon after. After seeing this and reading the description of it, i've decided that I will be getting it and any future First Editions in place of the LE novellas, which haven't really felt worth the money in quite some time.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

€50 for a Nick Kyme book?:shok: 

Not fucking likely.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/rebirth-first-edition.html
> 
> Apparently the success of Talon of Horus means we're getting the second First Edition book very soon after. After seeing this and reading the description of it, i've decided that I will be getting it and any future First Editions in place of the LE novellas, which haven't really felt worth the money in quite some time.
> 
> ...


I'm with LotN,
Though I doubt this one will sell as well as Talon of Horus.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Let me guess, it's a Kyme? I'm not even going to caption this one.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> I'm with LotN, though I doubt this one will sell as well as Talon of Horus.


Likely not, but that doesn't mean it won't sell.


LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

This announcement makes me feel bad


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, severely dubious about this one. While I dont think Kyme is that bad as some is making him out to, he is just not in the league of ADB. Ive already resolved to get the Black Legion series in First Edition. This one? It can wait for ebook.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

50€ for a Nick Kyme book? Ouh, you so funny BL.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Not interested at all, even if getting free


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmm, only read Promethean Sun by him, which i didnt think was that bad, I do have his Salamanders Trilogy in my bookcase so think i'll give the first a read after im done with Ragnar's Claw, see if hes worth forking £40 over :laugh:


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I only bought the first one because Aaron is an exceptional writer and I love reading his books. I won't be buying this. Not a chance.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

mal310 said:


> I only bought the first one because Aaron is an exceptional writer and I love reading his books. I won't be buying this. Not a chance.


Same here.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Nick Kyme - first edition? :grin::biggrin:
I will never buy this book


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm trying to wonder how this book will be so great to warrant a First Edition. The story arc of the Black Crusades is just much more interesting.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, I mean there has been so much hype about Aarons novel, the expectation and anticipation are through the roof. The extracts have been amazing, well received. I could go on for ages. What's Kymes? Nothing warrants this, if anything it just cheapens the worth of future First Editions if you ask me, or doesn't make them seem as exclusive.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

My speculation is that GW thinks that Nick Kyme is good, and or his novels have sold better than people here gives crecendence to. Most likely they had this planned a long time ago, as it takes time to make and design such LE books.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What might have made it interesting is the actual rebirth of the Legion post Heresy. Not some bull shit random self contained prophecy crap that reads like a bad D&D adventure.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Yeah, I mean there has been so much hype about Aarons novel, the expectation and anticipation are through the roof. The extracts have been amazing, well received. I could go on for ages. What's Kymes? Nothing warrants this, if anything it just cheapens the worth of future First Editions if you ask me, or doesn't make them seem as exclusive.


I agree with that 100%. In fact I'm kind of upset that BL would milk something like this. People start getting selective when the quality doesn't reflect a certain standard. ADB's book will probably be the standard considering he is a great story teller even if some of his new lore vexes you a bit. 



Brother Lucian said:


> My speculation is that GW thinks that Nick Kyme is good, and or his novels have sold better than people here gives crecendence to. Most likely they had this planned a long time ago, as it takes time to make and design such LE books.


You know what? The Salamanders series was very average. The first book was okay in my eyes. But the book series actually attracted many readers. I do think Nick Kyme has a descent following though. I feel this move is calculated because of Nick Kymes small following along with that group of fans who have been waiting for a long time for the Sisters to get some serious lore. I'm only disappointed because I don't think the story is that big, but who knows, it could be. I really did not like his Heresy work so I think thats partly why I have in a sense made a conclusion about his work.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hopefully people will vote with their pockets like they've done with Ravenlord.

I know i have. I have used alternative sources so i can keep up to speed but only buy those i like after or i believe will be good. After feeling let down by abnetts TUE that list of authors is limited to Wraight and ADB/Deadblueclown. I don't like feeling cheated for my money.

It is also why i am not picking up any first editions. I don't do it in video games that don't provide stuff I'll want outside of the game, because in game it is simply a matter of having a box ticked which limits it. Paying to win and microtransactions Etc i disagree with, and this is paying to get a new book cover.

Fuckin woop.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Omg - first time i and my angry friend fully agree with Vaz. Probably - the world is gone crazy :laugh:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Hopefully people will vote with their pockets like they've done with Ravenlord.





evanswolves said:


> It is stunning
> Im yet to read much by Nick Kyme (only Promethean Sun and a short story) but iam 100% getting his first edition after seeing The Talon of Horus


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

People still buy EA games, can't account for taste.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

heh.

Looking at the BL front page, seems this is up for order on Friday


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Promethean Sun was an absolute turd in my humble opinion. Juvenile Dino-Riders vs. Space Marines garbage. I had to repeatedly force myself to finish it. 

People, vote with your wallet. A First Edition of a Nick Kyme novel is a joke


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> Promethean Sun was an absolute turd in my humble opinion. Juvenile Dino-Riders vs. Space Marines garbage. I had to repeatedly force myself to finish it.
> 
> People, vote with your wallet. *A First Edition of a Nick Kyme novel is a joke*


I'm pretty confident Kyme's _Salamanders_ series has done nothing but sell well. Sure, odds are it hasn't received the acclaim or generated the level of sales that _Gaunt's Ghosts_ or the _Night Lords_ series has achieved, but since _Salamander_ dropped its felt fairly popular to me.

Projecting a bit too much, mate? :wink:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Dont mind the loud minority here. Though I say that while Kyme have done passable stories, he is not worth a first edition.

The Talon of Horus was worth it because on epic author, and involving a larger than life core lore figure for the setting. When Abbadon laughs, the galaxy trembles. 

The Salamanders are hardly on that level of epicosity.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Nick's Salamander isn't the best 40k series I've read, but I liked it way more then ADB's Night Lords Series.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6KDCmXXiNk

Trailer for the book. And I agree with Bobss on the popularity of the Salamanders, clearly it has sold well enough to warrant a First Edition, otherwise this thread and it's topic wouldn't exist.

I like Kyme's Salamanders enough that I am willing to pay the extra money to get this. I would get the regular version anyway, which is £18, so for an extra £22 I get it at least a month early, in a better and more beautiful hardback form, gold-leaf pages, unique internal art that is actually worth having unlike the LE novella art, several short stories included in including one that will never be reprinted again.

Even if you don't want it, you can't deny it's a massively better deal than the LE novellas. £30 for a novella or £40 for a hardback that's three to four times the size of a novella.


LOtN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Was hoping this wasnt out til the end of the month so i could get the Destiny Limited Edition for my Xbox One, decided to get the normal edition and this instead :biggrin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/new-at-bl/interview-rebirth-author-nick-kyme.html

An interview with Kyme that confirms some rather interesting stuff about Rebirth. Apparantely the story will be about the Salamanders 6th Company under Ur'zen Drakgaard, one of the Reserve Companies. And that is also one of the themes of the story, a Reserve Company trying to prove that it is as valuable as a Battle Company. I find that interesting because not a lot is done with the Companies six-through-nine of any Chapter, the 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th tend to be the focuses. This could be a very interesting plot.

Grastalyx, the Daemon Prince and new Big Bad of the series, has been confirmed to have been a Luna Wolf and that will be important in both his character, motives and in parts of the story.

The Emperor's Children have been confirmed to be in the novel as well, specifically Lufarion and his warband The Incarnadine Host from Kyme's audio-drama _Perfection_. I really enjoyed that audio so I am looking forward to seeing Lufarion again, especially if he is still seeking perfection.


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds boring as fuck to be honest.

"I'm a real man/battle company"

Fuck off pinocchio.

It would make more sense if the Salamanders actually had a Codex set up in the first place, and didn't have companies which were set up in alignment with their city states.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

One hour left until sale of Rebirth begins. For anyone who cares, keep an eye on the clock.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Its up now, just made my order


----------



## rx781a (Jan 27, 2008)

I got mine too. I actually enjoyed kymes first Salamanders trilogy(the are my fav chapter) and am hopeful for his second.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

800 copies left, according to the e-mail I just received.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah what the heck, decided to bite as well. *purchased*


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

According to Black Library's frontpage, theres 50 copies remaining. Sure Kyme is no ADB, but I think a lot of naysayers among the loud minority did not expect Rebirth to come close to selling out this fast.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> I think a lot of naysayers among the loud minority did not expect Rebirth to come close to selling out this fast.


Yep, you are right, I am stunned it sold out that fast. Just proves that old adage, "There's a sucker born every minute."


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> According to Black Library's frontpage, theres 50 copies remaining. Sure Kyme is no ADB, but I think a lot of naysayers among the loud minority did not expect Rebirth to come close to selling out this fast.


I bet even Kyme is surprised. :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well the law of randomisation or something similar states that a group of monkeys in a room with a load of typewriters will eventually write the complete works of Shakespeare. In the meantime, we're stuck with what a monkey named Kyme has randomtyped on his keys between poo-flinging.

He always was crap on the WD team, and giving him a job like this has only made it worse. Him and Dunn.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I recall someone here mentioning their first edition had a serial number? Where can I find it on my copy?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

A fool and his money are soon parted


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I recall someone here mentioning their first edition had a serial number? Where can I find it on my copy?


It's on the inside of the front cover.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Man, you know, the Salamanders where my favorite legion until I read that series. I wouldn't say it was terrible writing, just the plots were kind of pointless. I would say it went down hill after the first book. Prove me wrong though I say. It would be nice to have more interesting series out there.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone had their order ship?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

evanswolves said:


> Anyone had their order ship?


Mine shipped yesterday. So it will likely arrive tomorrow. I also ordered Kinslayer so i'll be getting both of them together.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah, just recieved a despatch notice. Probably wont see it before next week tho.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Rebirth_ just arrived. Number 0019/1500! Will start reading it as soon as I finish the book I started yesterday.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucky, mines not even shipped yet!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

One extra thing. I took a look at the interior character art, and it's pretty damn nice. For those who want to know the interior art depicts;




Captain Adrax Agatone
Captain Ur'zen Drakgaard
Chaplain Elysius
Zartath of the Black Dragons




LotN


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> _Rebirth_ just arrived. Number 0019/1500! Will start reading it as soon as I finish the book I started yesterday.
> 
> 
> LotN


You are so lucky! For those people live under down, our copies are still on their way.

Well, I am just going to read Void Stalker.:grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Finished _Rebirth_ a little bit ago.

Quite a good book, admittedly it falls short of being great because it acts as the first book in a series, setting up all the plots, establishing characters and the like, and because all the revelations come later in the book. But there's some damn good stuff here, especially the reveal of what the Incarnadine Host is up to and what a certain Salamander has been doing in his less than glorious sabbatical from Nocturne.

Also Gralastyx is a very... _human_ Daemon Prince. I quite liked his motives, they felt unique for something like him.

The story _Three Hanged Men_ was really good, creepy and had some awesome lines. Spoilers below for people who won't be reading it;



The story is about Commander Akadin Zantho who leads the Salamanders tank detachment on Helentine. In the lead-up to the final battle he and his convoy are separated from the main force and have to take a detour to catch up, THM is the story of that detour.

The story starts with the Salamanders staring at three hanged men. The first has been cut in half, the second has been blinded, and the third has been hanged upside-down and is missing his head. Pausing to cut them down out of respect the Salamanders convoy, which consists of four Predator Annihilators, three Predator Devastators and six Vindicators, moves on. They approach a fjord which they attempt to cross, however once halfway through Zantho's driver discovers the fjord is made of corpses under the water. The corpses come to life and try to drag the tanks into the morass, fortunately the Salamanders quick thinking gets them out of it, but one Predator is lost and another is left behind along with all the Vindicators on the other side of the fjord, which is now impassible.

The convoy next enters some ruins and finds a mass of pyres that burn endlessly, yet the corpses in them don't turn to dust. Recognizing some of the faces as friends and family the Salamanders continue through the thick smoke that blinds the search-lights and the auspex, but lose contact with another Predator. Zantho figures out that this is a trial, the three hanged men represent each gauntlet. The first was cut in half, and the convoy was cut in half at the fjord. The second was blinded, and the convoy is blind in the smoke. Figuring a way out, Zantho has the tanks drive over the pyres, which breaks part of the ritual chain and alleviates the smoke, restoring vox-comms. Zantho tells the lone Predator left behind with the Vindicators to head west and try to regroup with them. He remembers the third hanged man who was decapitated, and realizes that he is the head of the convoy, which means he is the key. He leaves the convoy and heads to a plinth where he finds charges set into the bridge that leads to their objective, the combined weight of all four Predators would have set it off and killed them all.

A Slaaneshi Terminator named Socred arrives, having been missing since he was knocked into the river at the Battle of Salvation Bridge by Va'lin. He is the one who set the charges and is impressed that Zantho figured it out. He and Zantho battle, Zantho armed only with a gladius, and while the tank commander manages to scar the impeccably handsome Socred's unarmoured face, he is beaten soundly. He tells Socred that he has still won though, and Socred has just enough time to turn and see the lascannon that blows a hole in his chest. Zantho finishes him off with a gladius through the eye, and thanks the Vindicator escort for their timely arrival. He went west because he knew that the lone Predator would be scanning for them, and that on the plinth they would be exposed for miles. He orders the convoy to regroup and they prepare to head into the battle in the ravine that is currently on-going.



_Three Hanged Men_ can, in a way, be considered like an extra bonus chapter to _Rebirth_, one that is cool to read but not necessary to the actual plot of the book. I quite enjoyed it, especially the final line Zantho gives to Socred.


LotN


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


That laugh ain't real


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Finished _Rebirth_ a little bit ago.
> 
> Quite a good book, admittedly it falls short of being great because it acts as the first book in a series, setting up all the plots, establishing characters and the like, and because all the revelations come later in the book. But there's some damn good stuff here, especially the reveal of what the Incarnadine Host is up to and what a certain Salamander has been doing in his less than glorious sabbatical from Nocturne.
> 
> ...


Seems alright. Good short review. What other highlights were cool or interesting?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Lord - spoilers for the novel please.

Is it better written than Salamanders trilogy?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Lord - spoilers for the novel please.
> 
> Is it better written than Salamanders trilogy?


Well since this is only book one of the new trilogy, I can't say if it's better than the first. And the prose is the same I guess, it's been a while since I read the first trilogy.

Here are your spoilers; (Split up per plot-line)




The prologue is set during the Battle of Sixty-Three-Nineteen in Horus Rising. Heklion Faustus and his Velites storm part of the False Emperors palace and help secure the main route from snipers. Ironically Faustus kills a sniper that was seconds away from sniping Garviel Loken in the head as he heads into the main palace. Faustus doesn't know his name though, knowing him only as the 10th Captain, and doesn't bring it up at any point.

Fast-forward 10,000 years later and the Salamanders are embattled on Helentine. Captain Drakgaard is eager to win the battle and gain some glory for himself, as a Reserve Captain he has always been in the shadows of the others and unlike the other Captains he doesn't really have a niche for himself. He is a simple and dependable officer. Chaplain Elysius has been attached to his force while the 3rd Company undergoes a period of investigation and spiritual rest (Or in better terms, nobody trusts them anymore after the Dak'ir debacle so they've been grounded.) The Order of the Ebon Chalice arrives at Helentine and the usual sniping begins whenever the Sisters of Battle interact with anybody that isn't them, they see the Salamanders as barbaric heathens who worship fire, also they cannot understand how tribal wailing can be used to worship anyone (Like their hymns are really that different). However they agree to work together and beat back the Black Legion, the Sisters do request to investigate relic sites and try to recover what they can.

Va'lin from the first trilogy is now an Assault Marine in 4th Company, but his squad has been loaned to the 6th for the Helentine Campaign. During a battle he kills a Slaaneshi Terminator that kills one of his squad and finds some strange symbols in the building they are in, the Chaos markings are different from what he has seen before on the planet and is curious about it. But he has no time to investigate before being called away to the next skirmish. During a funeral ceremony for the fallen Salamanders they are spied on by one of the Sisters who tells the Canoness what she has seen, and of course the Canoness decries it as heathen practices. What nobody realises is that a pair of Chaos Space Marines are tracking some of the Sisters as they search the ritual sites, they are from the Incarnadine Host which worship Slaanesh and have pledged their loyalty to the Black Legion.

The battle starts to go a bit better for the Imperials with the Sisters present. The combined Imperial forces take Salvation Bridge and kill nearly two squads of Black Legion Terminators in doing so, but the Sisters have their own agenda and begin making plans that will involve them abandoning the Salamanders during the final push into the contested areas. It has something to do with Canonness Angerer's rosarius, which has a single black pearl denoting a soul she failed to save. Only the Sister Superior of the Seraphim units, Stephina, disagrees with the plan. The Black Legion manage to inflict some losses as the Targons, a squad of Assault Centurions are ambushed in the city and all killed, except for the sergeant. This costs the Salamanders their infantry armour support and goads Drakgaard into attacking further into the city without scouting ahead.

As the Imperials push even further into the city they are ambushed. The Chaos forces pulled back deliberatly to set a trap, by detonating several pathways they are able to launch an attack from the undercity and cause the Imperials to fall into the pit they create with the explosives. The attack is brutal and results in massive losses for the Imperials. Captain Drakgaard's entire Command Squad, Venerable Contemptor Dreadnought Kor'ad and several squads of the Chapter are killed as are the entire Cadian Shock Trooper forces supporting the Chapter, while Elysius just barely manages to get Drakgaard out thanks to the return of Stephina and her Seraphim who disobey their orders so that they can support the Salamanders. Their support allows the Imperials to retreat and plan their next move, but the Black Legion now has the upper-hand in the war.

Meanwhile the Canonness and her troops arrive at one of the abandoned Imperial cities and find Sister Revina staked out to die, Revina is a former Sister of Battle and now a Rogue Psyker. It is revealed that Angerer, her second Laevinius and Revina are triplets, and that when Revina's psychic powers of foresight manifested Angerer turned her in, dooming her and ensuring her own rise in the Ebon Chalice. Before she can terminate Revina the Black Legion ambush them, annihilating the Canonness' entire guard and taking her captive. It is revealed that the leader of the Black Legion forces, Gralastyx the Prince of the Eye, is formerly Heklion Faustus and has plans on Helentine to find his former brothers from the prologue. It is not elaborated on what he means, but he is convinced that Revina can help him find them. However Lufarion, the leader of the Incarnadine Host, also wants Revina in order to find a relic that he can use in a scheme to supplant Abaddon and take the Black Legion for his own. The relic is revealed at the end to be the head of Ferrus Manus.

Meanwhile on Molior Captain Adrax Agatone, Techmarine Exor and Zartath of the Black Dragons are skulking in the undercity, using scout armour, and are hunting for Tsu'gan who was last seen piloting a Marines Malevolent Thunderhawk and crashing it on this planet. They follow his trail but are caught by a tide of mutated vermin that badly wound Exor, forcing them to take him to a nearby village for medical treatment. It turns out that the medicus is a Nocturnean named Isaak who became a Missionary with the Ecclesiarchy and has been providing help to whomever he can. He helps Exor as best he can, while Zartath goes into a black-out rage and murders a young boy and his father. Nobody realises what he has done so he hides it, but Agatone suspects that something has happened. With Exor back up, though far from 100%, the group leaves the village with Isaak in tow, he has decided to join them as he believes the Emperor wills it.

The group gets even further in and are forced to split up when Zartath refuses to continue hunting for Tsu'gan and instead goes after the source of the keening. Ever since being attacked by the vermin-tide the group has been hearing a constant keening, and it is slowly driving Zartath mad. Exor goes after him, as Agatone is unwilling to lose the former Black Dragon, and together the two discover that one of the Incarnadine Host has been trapped on Molior and supplying the natives with combat drugs in exchange for help locating something. Zartath guts the Chaos Marine and ends the keening, which is a psychic distress signal. It isn't revealed just what the Chaos Marine was looking for but in the main story Lufarion mentions that either they would find the girl Revina or the agent on Molior would find what he was looking for, and that as they sensed his death his part in the plan is done. While Zartath and Exor are fighting Agatone reaches the surface and finds Tsu'gan in the process of leaving the planet by gunship in the company of a normal human. He receives a distress call from the ship they came on and is forced to let Tsu'gan escape to save his ship.

Meanwhile in orbit Agatone's ship, the _Forge Hammer_, detects an abandoned ship in orbit. Lieutenant Makoto leads a force on board to explore it and find out who it belongs to. They find nobody on board until they reach the cryogenics section, where they are ambushed by Renegade Space Marines that kill a few members of the party before taking the rest hostage. On learning that the crew serve the Salamanders they become angry but allow Makoto and his forces to return to their ship, a purely honourable gesture. It is revealed that the renegades are Black Dragons, and once on-board the Forge Hammer they find Zartath's armour, and a further revelation is given to the reader. It turns out that Zartath is actually a Captain of the Black Dragons and these men were his Command Squad, they have been looking for him for years and now, assuming that the Salamanders have killed him, decide to murder everybody on the ship, whereas before they were only going to kill the Salamanders for an unexplained reason.

Lieutenant Makoto leads the defence of the ship, the only Salamander on board is Librarian Xarko who is indulging himself in traversing the warp presence of Nocturne and is not even aware of the incursion, which is defeated, though one of the Dragons is killed as a result of massed firepower and wounds inflicted by the Thallax Cyborg that the party brought aboard the abandoned ship. Waking up just in time Xarko is able to hold the Dragons back long enough for Agatone and Zartath return, and on seeing Zartath the other Dragons surrender peacefully. However Zartath does not remember them, and the book does not reveal why these Dragons wanted to hurt the Salamanders.



Those are the three plots in the book. They'll be continued in book two, which according to the To be Continued is titled _Infernus_.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

My copy turned up today, another gorgeous book


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Lord, but this 


The relic is revealed at the end to be the head of Ferrus Manus.
 
- these is bullshit all over again  How many times do they need to beat the dead horse.

Plus all the book seems exactly like the bolter porn of the previous trilogy. At least I'm now glad, that i didn't bought it


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Thanks Lord, but this
> 
> 
> The relic is revealed at the end to be the head of Ferrus Manus.
> ...


How exactly is that beating a dead horse?? We've seen that particular object a grand total of once. It's been mentioned two more times since then and only very briefly, and only as a tangent on a conversation. This is the first time that it's an object of importance in a story.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Lord - you are mistaking sooo much on that 'We've seen that particular object a grand total of once'
1) Fulgrim; 2) audio 'Warmaster' 3) 'Scars'; 4) 'Tallarn: Executioner'; 5) 'Damnation of Pythos'; 6) 'Iron Hands' (Green old W40K book); 7) WB trilogy; 8) 'UE';
9) Angel Exterminatus; 10) 'The Primarchs'; 11) 'Scoarched Earth'; 12) HH: Massacre; Extermination from the FW; etc. 
If i had time - i would have given you the exact pages. So yes - it is beating dead horse all over again.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Lord - you are mistaking sooo much on that 'We've seen that particular object a grand total of once'
> 1) Fulgrim; 2) audio 'Warmaster' 3) 'Scars'; 4) 'Tallarn: Executioner'; 5) 'Damnation of Pythos'; 6) 'Iron Hands' (Green old W40K book); 7) WB trilogy; 8) 'UE';
> 9) Angel Exterminatus; 10) 'The Primarchs'; 11) 'Scoarched Earth'; 12) HH: Massacre; Extermination from the FW; etc.
> If i had time - i would have given you the exact pages. So yes - it is beating dead horse all over again.


Ok. Yes the object appears in Fulgrim, but considering that is it's first appearance, we can let that one go. I have not listened to the audio Warmaster so I can't speak about that. But I do not recall this object appearing or being mentioned in any of those other books/audios/etc that you quote. And even if it's been mentioned in passing, who the hell cares?! I am very curious how this particular object is going to be used, and exactly why Lufarion believes that it's so powerful. I am assuming that in the ten thousand years since it was "created" that Chaos has done something to it in order to make it a powerful relic/weapon/curio.


LotN


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting actually. I may buy the book when it comes out. You actually wrote a descent battle scene there. I hope Kyme gives you some kind of commission. 

I don't really have trouble with the head of Manus, but I think what he means is this theme of relics with the Salamanders. You may disagree with me, but at least in the last Salamander's novel it failed to accomplish much. I'm sure this news series is supposed to be a way of improving his stories and grabbing a new crowd. But I mean as we go through the series and find more relics... its gotta be a little cheesy.

However, this particular relic is interesting. So I'm looking forward to it. Again no hate towards the last series so maybe this one will be a better step. You gave a good synopsis.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Ok. Yes the object appears in Fulgrim, but considering that is it's first appearance, we can let that one go. I have not listened to the audio Warmaster so I can't speak about that. But I do not recall this object appearing or being mentioned in any of those other books/audios/etc that you quote. And even if it's been mentioned in passing, who the hell cares?! I am very curious how this particular object is going to be used, and exactly why Lufarion believes that it's so powerful. I am assuming that in the ten thousand years since it was "created" that Chaos has done something to it in order to make it a powerful relic/weapon/curio.
> 
> 
> LotN


Was the head somewhat preserved in a stasis or was it essentially a skull?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Was the head somewhat preserved in a stasis or was it essentially a skull?


It doesn't say;




According to a near ten thousand year old repository that Agatone finds, the head was at some point recovered by Guilliman who in turn gifted it to the Iron Hands in exchange for their vow to follow the Codex Astartes and break up the Legion. How it got away from them is anyones guess. The head never actually appears nor is it described.





ckcrawford said:


> Interesting actually. I may buy the book when it comes out. You actually wrote a decent battle scene there.


There are some very good battle scenes in the book, especially; 



The confrontation between Lieutenant Makoto and the leader of the Black Dragon squad on the Forge Hammer. Makoto wields a katana and duels the Dragon, actually getting in some good hits and impressing the Dragon before he gets knocked down.



LotN


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Seems pretty good. I'll give it a try when it comes out. Adding the part of the Iron Hands being part of the codex makes a bit of sense, and before that I could sense a confrontation and perhaps a whole story on its own considering the Iron Hands seem to be the most intact during the heresy.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I found Rebirth an Ok, if fairly forgettable read. A bit too many similar named characters to keep track of. But the pov of the traitors was by far the highlights of the book.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> I found Rebirth an Ok, if fairly forgettable read. A bit too many similar named characters to keep track of. But the pov of the traitors was by far the highlights of the book.


This is exactly what my friend has said, and what i'm thinking. He has not progressed too much from his 'Salamanders' series


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Anakwanar said:


> This is exactly what my friend has said, and what i'm thinking. He has not progressed too much from his 'Salamanders' series


Aye, definitely quite a mile up to Fall of Damnos where he shone a lot more as an author. Now that was a great read.

Edit: There was multiple storylines in the book, and Ill say:


That the main Salamanders plot with 'cliche'gaard and his company was the main offender in boredom. The sisters of battle offered a bit more interest, but they too felt terribly painted with the brush of a cliched role. But the seperate plots with the drifting ship and its contents, as well Agatone's small group on the surface, now those proved to be far more interesting seperate tales. Kyme is far better at crafting stories with small groups of people.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> An interview with Kyme that confirms some rather interesting stuff about Rebirth. Apparantely the story will be about the Salamanders 6th Company under Ur'zen Drakgaard, one of the Reserve Companies. And that is also one of the themes of the story, a Reserve Company trying to prove that it is as valuable as a Battle Company. I find that interesting because not a lot is done with the Companies six-through-nine of any Chapter, the 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th tend to be the focuses. This could be a very interesting plot.
> 
> Grastalyx, the Daemon Prince and new Big Bad of the series, has been confirmed to have been a Luna Wolf and that will be important in both his character, motives and in parts of the story.
> 
> The Emperor's Children have been confirmed to be in the novel as well, specifically Lufarion and his warband The Incarnadine Host from Kyme's audio-drama _Perfection_. I really enjoyed that audio so I am looking forward to seeing Lufarion again, especially if he is still seeking perfection.


It would have gotten my interest if Kyme hadn't proven me several times his books doesn't interest me. I've only found his short in _The Sabbats World_-anthology to be actually good and _Perfection_ worked mostly cause he borrowed much from Grahams _Fulgrim_, which is good so we see connection and continuation. The story itself was interesting as well to add a detective-story within a bolter porn-audio drama. Personally I would have wanted to see more of the EC-characters alone rather than cameos in this new trilogy. Also Lufarion is the last of his warband right? Are there any other than him left?




Vaz said:


> Well the law of randomisation or something similar states that a group of monkeys in a room with a load of typewriters will eventually write the complete works of Shakespeare. In the meantime, we're stuck with what a monkey named Kyme has randomtyped on his keys between poo-flinging.
> 
> He always was crap on the WD team, and giving him a job like this has only made it worse. Him and Dunn.


Would agree here. I bought a Dunn short about the Emperors Children. It was 50% Emperors Children barely, and 50% wank feast for his Crimson Slaughter Renegade Chapter. It's like he tries to force them and DA into all of his stories.


----------

